# Garagesale find Vintage Swiss made Harvester Calendar Watch



## iKokomo (Nov 23, 2015)

I just got this in a Harvester Calendar Mechanical Watch (and a Pierre Cardin Quartz watch) for 1 USD and I was wondering if anyone knew anything about this watch? I love to find out the history of watches. When wound up it seems to keep very good time!

There is a slight problem with it, if anyone can help. There seems to be no way to change the hands on the watch. When I pull out the stem, it comes out pretty far, but when I turn it, it still winds the watch instead of changing the hands. I am not sure if there is a special way to change the time / date?

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Sounds like a keyless works issue, which will need the hands dial and calendar wheel off to access the keyless works to rectify the problem


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

The Harvester trademark was registered by the World Wide Watch Co. Inc. of New York in November 1951 (source Mikrolisk) and the compnay was still going in March of 1969 as it filed a copyright on a digital computer watch in that month. Oh and it was a wholesaler of watches based at 181 Canal Street, New York - this info was gleaned from adverts that show up in a Google search. A look on Google Maps shows that the building is in Chinatown and the Abacus International Capital Corporation aka Abacus Federal savings Bank now occupies it.


----------

